# Και Stuart και Hampshire



## agezerlis (Mar 14, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν το παρόν νήμα είναι το σωστό.

Η ερώτησή μου έχει να κάνει με τη μεταγραφή του ονόματος Stuart Hampshire. Προς το παρόν σκέφτομαι να γράψω "Στούαρτ Χάμσιρ", αλλά

α) Νιου Χάμσιρ λέμε το "New Hampshire" στην Αμερική, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το λέγανε έτσι και στην Οξφόρδη του κ. καθηγητή.

β) Στο γκουγκλ βλέπω ότι σχεδόν όλοι στην Ελλάδα λένε "Νιου Χάμσαϊρ" αντί για το σωστό "Νιου Χάμσιρ" (σαν την "Αϊόβα" ένα πράμα).

γ) δεν ξέρω αν στην Αγγλία θα λέγανε ίσως "Στιούαρτ" αντί για το αμερικάνικο "Στούαρτ".


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 15, 2009)

Σιγά-σιγά, ένας-ένας. Ορμήξατε να μου απαντήσετε όλοι μαζί...


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2009)

Κεφαλαιώδες ζήτημα των μεταγραφών.

Καβγάς στρογγυλής τραπέζης έχει προηγηθεί στο τ.
http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=11066.0

Η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά. Αν προφέρεται το επώνυμο όπως η κομητεία, η μεταγραφή σύμφωνα με την προφορά θα έλεγε «Χάμσερ». Η κομητεία στον Πάπυρο λημματογραφείται στο *Χάμ(π)σερ*. Αν πας στο λήμμα _Σαουθάμπτον_, βλέπεις ότι βρίσκεται στην κομητεία _Χάμσερ_.

Το _Χάμσερ_ όμως το ξέρουν μόνο 25 σελίδες του διαδικτύου. Ο λαός έχει την τάση να γράφει _Χάμσαϊρ_ και _Χαμσάιρ_.

Έβλεπα σήμερα στον αγώνα του Ολυμπιακού έναν παίκτη, κάτι σαν τεμπεσίρι ήταν τ' όνομά του, το είδα μετά γραμμένο, ΝΤΕΡΜΠΙΣΙΡ, και λίγο αργότερα λύθηκε το μυστήριο. Όπως λέει στην goalday.gr:
Ντέρμπισαϊρ ή Ντέρμπισιρ —όπως κι αν λένε το παλικάρι που πήρε χθες, δανεικό για τρεις τέσσερις μήνες ΧΩΡΙΣ οψιόν αγοράς, ο Ολυμπιακός— δεν είναι το ζητούμενο η προφορά του ονόματός του. Όπως θα έλεγε και ο μέγας Μανώλης Μαυρομμάτης "έτσι μας τον είπαν, έτσι σας τον λέμε"!

Και Άντριου το μικρό του, όχι Άντρου, γιατί θα μπερδευτούμε. Πώς είπατε; Στιούαρτ ή Στούαρτ; *Στιούαρτ*, βέβαια. Ένδοξη ιστορική μεταγραφή, δεν αλλάζει με όσα στραγάλια κι αν την προφέρεις.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 16, 2009)

OK, ευχαριστώ πολύ και για την απάντηση και για τον σύνδεσμο.

Τώρα που είναι ακόμα φρέσκο το ζήτημα της μεταγραφής, να αναφέρω και άλλα δύο ονόματα πάνω στα οποία είμαι αβέβαιος:

Alan Montefiore (Άγγλος)

και 

Nathan Gardels (Αμερικάνος)

Τον πρώτο λέω να τον πω "Μοντεφιόρι" και τον δεύτερο "Γκάρντελς" αλλά βασικά απλώς μαντεύω...


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 16, 2009)

Καταρχήν, δεν υπάρχει μόνο μία σωστή προφορά για το Hampshire. Μερικοί λένε Χάμσιρ, άλλοι Χάμσαϊαρ. Χάμσερ δεν έχω ακούσει. Αν απευθύνεται σε Ελληνικό κοινό, θα έλεγα Χάμσαϊαρ, γιατί αυτό είναι το πιο γνωστό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2009)

Άντε να μεταφέρουμε εδώ τον καβγά της στρογγυλής τραπέζης... Μα πώς προτιμούν οι περισσότεροι αυτό το εκτρωματικό «Χάμσαϊαρ» με τον τόνο στην προπροπαραλήγουσα, τα διαλυτικά, το «αΐα» που νομίζεις ότι σου επιτίθεται καρατέκας; Για να μην πω για τα πενιχρότατα 12 ευρήματα.

Όσο για το —ερ, μια χαρά είναι. Κανένας δεν προφέρει στο τέλος ένα καθαρό, κοφτό «ιρ». Εκείνο το τελικό του father είναι (άντε, του kosher).


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2009)

Για τον Gardels, ό,τι υποθέτεις εσύ, υποθέτω κι εγώ. Σηκωμένο τον τόνο, μη νομίσουμε ότι είναι πολλοί Γκαρντέλ.

Αλλά για τον Montefiore, θα έλεγα να το πάμε με αντιστρεψιμότητα, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς η προφορά παίζει, πότε -i και πότε -ei. _Μοντεφιόρε_ οι Montefiore και _Μοντεφιόρι_ οι Montefiori.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Άντε να μεταφέρουμε εδώ τον καβγά της στρογγυλής τραπέζης... Μα πώς προτιμούν οι περισσότεροι αυτό το εκτρωματικό «Χάμσαϊαρ» με τον τόνο στην προπροπαραλήγουσα, τα διαλυτικά, το «αΐα» που νομίζεις ότι σου επιτίθεται καρατέκας; Για να μην πω για τα πενιχρότατα 12 ευρήματα.
> 
> Όσο για το —ερ, μια χαρά είναι. Κανένας δεν προφέρει στο τέλος ένα καθαρό, κοφτό «ιρ». Εκείνο το τελικό του father είναι (άντε, του kosher).



Δεν είναι ζήτημα αν είναι εκτρωματικό ή όχι. Απλά έτσι το λένε οι Έλληνες. Είναι πιο οικείο. Και δεν είναι λάθος. Στον προφορικό λόγο προτιμώ -ιρ. Ούτε -ερ (ανοιχτό Ελληνικό ε) προφέρει κανείς. Οπότε γιατί να μην μείνουμε κοντά στον τρόπο που είναι γραμμένη η λέξη (ή που την ξέρουν οι περισσότεροι) και να κάνουμε τη ζωή μας πιο εύκολη;


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2009)

Να τα ξαναπώ:

Το shire μόνο του προφέρεται «σάιρ», σε σύμβολα IPA /ˈʃaɪə(r)/. Στα ονόματα των κομητειών το —shire προφέρεται «σερ» ή «σιερ», σε IPA: /ʃə/ ή /ʃɪə/. Δεν ενδιαφέρει πώς μας αρέσει να το προφέρουμε. Το /ə/ του καταληκτικού —er μεταγράφεται κατά κανόνα «ερ». 160 λέξεις έχει το Αντίστροφο που λήγουν σε «ερ» που αντιστοιχεί σε αυτόν τον αγγλικό ήχο. Και όταν η Ελευθεροτυπία γράφει: «Προσοχή: η σωστή προφορά δεν είναι Ντέρμπισαϊρ, αλλά Ντάρμπισιρ ή Ντάρμπισερ», θα συμφωνήσω. Το —σιρ είναι η συμβατική μεταγραφή του /ʃɪə/, που *θα έπρεπε* να γίνεται —σιερ. Πάντως, _Χάμσιρ_ υπάρχουν, _Χάμσιερ_ δεν υπάρχουν. Αλλά και τα _Χάμσιρ_ υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο, όχι σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες. Σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες είναι πιο πιθανό να βρούμε το «λανθασμένο» _Χάμσαϊρ_.

Τα _Χάμσαϊρ_ ή _Χαμσάιρ_, _Ντάρμπισαϊρ_ ή _Νταρμπισάιρ_ (ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι μας αρέσει να κατεβάζουμε τον τόνο) είναι λανθασμένες ως προς την προφορά μεταγραφές, αλλά πολύ συνηθισμένες. Υπάρχουν άπειρα _Χαμσάιρ_ σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες και μεταφρασμένα βιβλία. Δεν μπορούμε να τα καταδικάσουμε. Αλλά ας μην τα κάνουμε χειρότερα με το ανοικονόμητο —σαϊαρ, που δεν υπάρχει ούτε στην προφορά ούτε στην παράδοση.

Άρα για την κομητεία διαλέγουμε από *Χάμσερ*, *Χάμσαϊρ* ή *Χαμσάιρ*. Και εξήγησα ποιος προτιμά ποιο. Είναι κάπου και θέμα παράδοσης, όχι σωστού-λάθους. Ας μην προσθέσουμε στη σύγχυση μεγαλύτερη σύγχυση. Θα αποθάρρυνα το _Χάμσιρ_, μην μπείτε καν στον πειρασμό για το _Χάμσαϊαρ_.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για τον Gardels, ό,τι υποθέτεις εσύ, υποθέτω κι εγώ. Σηκωμένο τον τόνο, μη νομίσουμε ότι είναι πολλοί Γκαρντέλ.
> 
> Αλλά για τον Montefiore, θα έλεγα να το πάμε με αντιστρεψιμότητα, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς η προφορά παίζει, πότε -i και πότε -ei. _Μοντεφιόρε_ οι Montefiore και _Μοντεφιόρι_ οι Montefiori.



OK νίκελ, ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στα ονόματα των κομητειών το —shire προφέρεται «σερ» ή «σιερ», σε IPA: /ʃə/ ή /ʃɪə/. Δεν ενδιαφέρει πώς μας αρέσει να το προφέρουμε. Το /ə/ του καταληκτικού —er μεταγράφεται κατά κανόνα «ερ». 160 λέξεις έχει το Αντίστροφο που λήγουν σε «ερ» που αντιστοιχεί σε αυτόν τον αγγλικό ήχο. Και όταν η Ελευθεροτυπία γράφει: «Προσοχή: η σωστή προφορά δεν είναι Ντέρμπισαϊρ, αλλά Ντάρμπισιρ ή Ντάρμπισερ», θα συμφωνήσω.



Μια μικρή συμπλήρωση: οι περισσότεροι native speakers που ξέρω τα προφέρουν -σιρ (το Αγγλικό σιρ, που συνήθως και ανάλογα με την περίπτωση είναι μεταξύ -ι και -ε). Αλλά υπάρχουν και ορισμένοι που προτιμούν τα -σάι(α)ρ. Οι εμπειρία μου μού έχει δείξει ότι συνήθως η Αγγλική μπουρζουαζί (αυτή που βλέπαμε στο Match point του Woody Allen) και όσοι κλίνουν προς τα εκεί, επιμένουν _α λα σερίφ_. 

Αυτά. :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Μια μικρή συμπλήρωση: οι περισσότεροι native speakers που ξέρω τα προφέρουν -σιρ (το Αγγλικό σιρ, που συνήθως και ανάλογα με την περίπτωση είναι μεταξύ -ι και -ε). Αλλά υπάρχουν και ορισμένοι που προτιμούν τα -σάι(α)ρ. Οι εμπειρία μου μού έχει δείξει ότι συνήθως η Αγγλική μπουρζουαζί (αυτή που βλέπαμε στο Match point του Woody Allen) και όσοι κλίνουν προς τα εκεί, επιμένουν _α λα σερίφ_.
> 
> Αυτά. :)



Ίσως δεν είναι οι σωστοί native speakers. 

Τα ονόματα των κομητειών και συγκεκριμένα οι καταλήξεις τους είναι σημάδι της κοινωνικής τάξης και μόρφωσης και ηλικίας. 
Στην RP οι καταλήξεις αυτές είναι ʃə
-σα (μια προσέγγιση στα ελληνικά)
Ντάμπισα ο ποδοσφαιριστής, Μπάκιγχαμσα κλπ.
Αντίστοιχα οι Αμερικανοί λένε ʃər

Έτσι μας τα έμαθε η δασκάλα των αγγλικών, έτσι τα λέει η βασίλισσα κι όσοι μιλάνε σαν την βασίλισσα. Και δεν είναι και τόσο λίγοι.
Οι άλλοι λένε -σιρ. Ντάμπισι (που μάλλον έτσι λέει ο ίδιος ο ποδοσφαιριστής ότι τον λένε) κλπ. 
ʃiə

Και φυσικά επειδή έχει προκύψει σύγχυση, κάποιοι λένε κάτι μουρμουρητό που δεν το πιάνεις για να είναι σίγουροι ότι δεν το λένε λάθος. 

Το ζητούμενο όμως είναι τα ελληνικά και οι λέξεις αυτές έχουν ήδη παγιωθεί στη γλώσσα, χωρίς να έχουν πάντα σχέση με το πώς προφέρονται. Το ντέρμπυ είναι ντέρμπυ κι όχι ντάρμπυ. Ετσι λοιπόν στα ελληνικά εγώ όλα αυτά τα ξέρω -σάιρ.
Όσο για τους Στιούαρτ, μπορεί μεν οι αμερικανοί να μην προφέρουν τα -ιου- και να τα λένε -ου- αλλά στα ελληνικά αυτές οι διακρίσεις απλά προκαλούν σύγχυση κι εφόσον έχει καθιερωθεί η Μαρία Στιούαρτ, και είναι το ίδιο όνομα, δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει συζήτηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 23, 2009)

SBE said:


> Το ζητούμενο όμως είναι τα ελληνικά και οι λέξεις αυτές έχουν ήδη παγιωθεί στη γλώσσα, χωρίς να έχουν πάντα σχέση με το πώς προφέρονται.


Εδώ ξαναμπαίνει ένα μεγάλο θέμα που έχει κατά κόρον συζητηθεί, το κατά πόσον ένα λάθος είναι υποχρεωτικό να αναπαράγεται στον αιώνα τον άπαντα. Μερικά απ' αυτά τα λάθη μπόρεσαν να διορθωθούν, π.χ. μόνο Σον Κόνερι πια, και όχι Σιν Κόνερι, 6380 Άρκανσο στο Διαδίκτυο -- λιγότερα μεν από τα Αρκάνσας, αλλά όχι αμελητέα. Και πάντως, δεν θα δεχόμουν να με διορθώσει κάποιος επειδή λέω κάτι σωστά και όχι λανθασμένα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 23, 2009)

SBE said:


> Ίσως δεν είναι οι σωστοί native speakers.
> 
> Τα ονόματα των κομητειών και συγκεκριμένα οι καταλήξεις τους είναι σημάδι της κοινωνικής τάξης και μόρφωσης και ηλικίας.
> Στην RP οι καταλήξεις αυτές είναι ʃə
> ...



Δεν χρειάζομαι εσένα SBE να μου μάθεις αν είναι σωστοί native speakers ή όχι. Σ' ευχαριστώ. Ίσως, να μην σας τα είχε μάθει σωστά η δασκάλα των Αγγλικών.

Ρίξτε και μια ματιά σ' αυτά τα νήματα για να πάρετε μια ιδέα του τι συμβαίνει (και δείτε πώς τα προφέρουν μερικά από αυτά οι πιο παλιοί του BBC και με μαθήματα ορθοφωνίας):

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=869320
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061017071818AAeGCkE


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν χρειάζομαι εσένα SBE να μου μάθεις αν είναι σωστοί native speakers ή όχι. Σ' ευχαριστώ. Ίσως, να μην σας τα είχε μάθει σωστά η δασκάλα των Αγγλικών.
> 
> Αποκλείεται, μιλούσε RP κι ήταν απόφοιτος ιδιωτικών σχολείων
> 
> ...


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Εδώ ξαναμπαίνει ένα μεγάλο θέμα που έχει κατά κόρον συζητηθεί, το κατά πόσον ένα λάθος είναι υποχρεωτικό να αναπαράγεται στον αιώνα τον άπαντα. Μερικά απ' αυτά τα λάθη μπόρεσαν να διορθωθούν, π.χ. μόνο Σον Κόνερι πια, και όχι Σιν Κόνερι, 6380 Άρκανσο στο Διαδίκτυο -- λιγότερα μεν από τα Αρκάνσας, αλλά όχι αμελητέα. Και πάντως, δεν θα δεχόμουν να με διορθώσει κάποιος επειδή λέω κάτι σωστά και όχι λανθασμένα.



Ναι, αλλά πού ακριβώς είναι το λάθος στο -σάιρ; 
Αφού η αγγλική γλώσσα έχει ήδη δυο-τρεις τρόπους να το προφέρει, και κανένας δεν αντιστοιχεί σε ελληνικά φωνήματα, πώς διαλέγει κανείς; 
Ή μήπως θα πρέπει να γράφουμε αλλιώς τα αγγλικά από τα αμερικάνικα ή τα αυστραλέζικα ονόματα, τη στιγμή που είναι το ίδιο όνομα με διαφορετική τοπική προφορα; Κλασσικό παράδειγμα ο προαναφερθείς Στίουαρτ, που στις ΗΠΑ λέγεται Στούαρτ- αν και το λεξικό προφοράς μου λέει ότι στις ΗΠΑ προφέρεται και -ιου- και -ου-. Προφανώς ανάλογα με την περιοχή. Γιια να μην πάμε βεβαίως στο ότι γράφεται με δέκα τρόπους.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 23, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αποκλείεται, μιλούσε RP κι ήταν απόφοιτος ιδιωτικών σχολείων


Αποκλείεται, γιατί αν είχε αυτά τα προσόντα και ήξερε τι έλεγε, θα ήξερε ότι ορισμένοι το προφέρουν shy-er. Αλλά ίσως να έκανε αυτό που κάνουν αρκετοί Άγγλοι όταν έρχονται σε επαφή με μη φυσικούς ομιλητές: να το προσάρμοσε δηλ. στα δικά σας δεδομένα για να γίνει πιο κατανοητό.



SBE said:


> Βλέπω όμως ότι σας λείπει κάμποσο χιούμορ και δεν πιάνετε τί γράφω.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου πέρασε από το μυαλό, αλλά καλή τη πίστει δεν ήθελα να εκλάβω το προηγούμενο ποστ σου ως χιουμοριστικό. :)



SBE said:


> Η πηγη μου για τα φωνητικά είναι το Longman Pronunciation Dictionary, του Ουέλς (Wells) που έχει γράψει και την τρίτομη Προφορά της Αγγλικής Γλώσσας.



Ναι, και;



SBE said:


> Τα κοινωνιολογικά γλωσσολογικά σχόλια είναι γενικώς γνωστά για όποιον ξέρει τη χώρα λίγο. Τώρα τι να σας κάνω αν οι δικοί σας γνωστοί δεν το λένε με τον ένα τρόπο και το λένε με τον άλλο; Εμένα οι δικοί μου γνωστοί το λένε οι μισοί έτσι κι οι άλλοι μισοί αλλιώς. Σε μερικές γενιές που θα έχει επικρατήσει το -σιρ θα έχει πάψει να υποδηλώνει κάτι κοινωνιολογικό. Μέχρι τότε θα έχει και αυτήτη διάσταση.
> Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε, καλές οι παραπομπές που μου στείλατε, αλλά ακόμα καλυτεροι οι γλωσσολόγοι που μελετάνε το φαινόμενο συστηματικά.


Ναι, και; 

Δεν αλλάζει κάτι στο ότι μερικοί το προφέρουν shy-er και ότι αυτός ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος προφοράς ταυτίζεται με συγκεκριμένες κοινωνικές ομάδες, ταυτότητες και καταγωγές. Ή μήπως όχι; 

Οπότε, για να είμαι ειλικρινής και σε απλά Αγγλικά: What's your point, SBE?


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Καλημέρα σας. Το παραξεντώσαμε το θέμα χωρίς κανέναν ιδιαίτερο λόγο. *Η κατάληξη —shire προφέρεται -σερ ή -σιερ με παχύ «σ» και το «ερ» όπως προφέρει ο καθένας το καταληκτικό «ερ». Αυτόν τον ήχο τον μεταγράφουμε σε -ερ. Το «σάιρ» που βάζουμε στην Ελλάδα στο τέλος των κομητειών είναι λάθος, αλλά διαδεδομένο λάθος.* Τελεία και παύλα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα σας. Το παραξεντώσαμε το θέμα χωρίς κανέναν ιδιαίτερο λόγο. *Η κατάληξη —shire προφέρεται -σερ ή -σιερ με παχύ «σ» και το «ερ» όπως προφέρει ο καθένας το καταληκτικό «ερ». Αυτόν τον ήχο τον μεταγράφουμε σε -ερ. Το «σάιρ» που βάζουμε στην Ελλάδα στο τέλος των κομητειών είναι λάθος, αλλά διαδεδομένο λάθος.* Τελεία και παύλα.




Καλημέρα,

συγγνώμη κιόλας, δεν θέλω να καταλήξει και αυτό το νήμα σε καυγά άνευ λόγου και αιτίας, αλλά επιμένω ότι ορισμένοι native speakers προφέρουν τις καταλήξεις ορισμένων κομητειών shy-er (καλώς ή κακώς). Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Δεν κάνω καβγά, περίληψη κάνω. Δεν θα δικαιολογήσουμε το -σάιρ σαν σωστό επειδή μπορεί να το λένε κάποιοι στην Αγγλία κατ' εξαίρεση (δεν το έχεις αποδείξει, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία). Ξέρουμε ότι για άλλους λόγους έγινε το λάθος. Ότι είναι λάθος με το οποίο πρέπει να ζήσουμε, αλλά μπορούμε να ζήσουμε και με το σωστό -σερ που δίνει η εγκυκλοπαίδεια.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 23, 2009)

Μα δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει να το αποδείξω. Ξέρω τι λέω και είμαι καλυμμένος. Άλλωστε, θα μπορούσα κάλλιστα να αντιστρέψω το επιχείρημα και να πω ότι εσείς δεν έχετε αποδείξει ότι δεν ισχύει (τελεία και παύλα). 

Την προφορά ανθρώπων born and bred British, δεν θα την χαρακτήριζα λάθος. Αν εμένα ερχόταν ένας άσχετος και μου έλεγε ότι η ελληνική προφορά μου είναι λάθος, μετά το σοκ, θα γέλαγα. Εκτός κι αν ο σκοπός αυτής της συζήτησης είναι να γράψουμε τη νέα αγγλική γραμματική. Για μένα, δεν είναι.

Και ειλικρινά θα ήθελα να μην χρειάζεται κάθε φορά να ξεθάβω συνδέσμους. Έχω ήδη δώσει δύο. Και άλλος ένας από το BBC  και για μένα έχει κλείσει το ζήτημα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Άλλωστε, θα μπορούσα κάλλιστα να αντιστρέψω το επιχείρημα και να πω ότι εσείς δεν έχετε αποδείξει ότι δεν ισχύει (τελεία και παύλα).


Για το παραπάνω, θα σου απαντήσει ο Σαραντάκος... Λέει, ας πούμε, για τις ευφάνταστες ετυμολογίες: «Τώρα, εγώ κάπου έχω ξαναγράψει ότι όταν βλέπω μια παροιμιακή φράση να εξηγείται με αναφορά σε ιστορικό πρόσωπο, κουμπώνομαι. Η πείρα μου λέει ότι το 90% των εξηγήσεων που παραπέμπουν σε ένα ιστορικό γεγονός, πρόσωπο κτλ. είναι κατασκευασμένες εκ των υστέρων. Όμως, το κακό είναι ότι αυτές οι ευφάνταστες εξηγήσεις είναι πολλές φορές τρομαχτικά δύσκολο ν’ ανασκευαστούν — είναι αυτό που λέω για τον παλαβό που πετάει άσκεφτα την πέτρα στο πηγάδι και πρέπει σαράντα γνωστικοί να πολεμήσουν να τη βγάλουν. Πώς να αποδείξεις ότι ένα γεγονός δεν συνέβη;»

Σημασία δεν έχει τι λέει κάποιος που βγαίνει και μιλάει στο ραδιόφωνο του BBC (ο οποίος λέει βλακείες [rubbish], σύμφωνα με τον επόμενο ομιλητή). Η κυρία του BBC λέει ότι έχουμε ʃə και ʃiə και ο άλλος καθηγητής λέει ότι θα πούμε ʃaiə μόνο αν θέλουμε να τονίσουμε την τελευταία συλλαβή για να ξεχωρίσουμε την πόλη από την κομητεία. Εφόσον δηλαδή θα πάρει η τελευταία συλλαβή primary stress.

Γενικότερα, όταν όλα τα λεξικά με προφορά, ή τα ειδικευμένα λεξικά προφοράς, δίνουν τα ʃə και ʃiə σαν, ας πούμε, την προφορά που θα πρέπει να πάει ο δάσκαλος να διδάξει στην τάξη, τι νόημα έχει να φέρνουμε τις όποιες περίεργες τρίτες απόψεις και να τις βάζουμε στην ίδια θέση με τις «επίσημες»; Θα βάλουμε σε μια γραμματική ως γενικότερα αποδεκτό το «τι με λες;» επειδή το λένε στη Θεσσαλονίκη; (Τον ασκό, τον ασκό!)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 23, 2009)

Μα δεν αμφέβαλλα εγώ ότι το ʃə και ʃiə είναι οι ευρέως διαδεδομένες προφορές και αυτές που θα περιληφθούν στην επίσημη γραμματική του "σωστού". Εγώ στο λόγο μου λέω ʃiə. Εγώ είπα ότι το -shire δεν είναι λάθος. Πολύ απλά. Αυτό είπα από την αρχή. Και είναι αρκετοί αυτοί ποι το λένε έτσι. Άλλοι πάλι το κοροϊδεύουν. 

Για την ακρίβεια, υποψιάζομαι ότι παλιότερα ήταν το πιο "σωστό" (το shy-er). Αλλά δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή πρόσβαση σε πηγές που θα με βοηθούσαν να το αποδείξω και ούτε και μ' ενδιαφέρει και ούτε και έχει και νόημα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Και αφού είχα πει ότι το είχαμε παραξεντώσει, του ρίξαμε κι ένα ακόμα μεσημεριανό ξέντωμα, να μη χάσει τη φόρμα του! :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Θα βάλουμε σε μια γραμματική ως γενικότερα αποδεκτό το «τι με λες;» επειδή το λένε στη Θεσσαλονίκη; (Τον ασκό, τον ασκό!)


Κοίτα, τον σχηματισμό του παθητικού παρατατικού (α' & β' πληθ) σε _-μασταν / -σασταν_ τον επιβάλαμε πάντως και οι μορφές αυτές κατισχύουν πλέον σε σχέση με τα μπουρζουάδικα και κομιλφίστικα _-μαστε / -σαστε_ (βλ §883 ΝΓΔ).


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Ναι. Τι του λείπει του ψωριάρη; Φούντα με μαργαριτάρι. Τι του λείπει αυτού του νήματος; Να κάνουμε κουβέντα για το «με λες» και το «σκεφτόμασταν».


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αποκλείεται, γιατί αν είχε αυτά τα προσόντα και ήξερε τι έλεγε, θα ήξερε ότι ορισμένοι το προφέρουν shy-er. Αλλά ίσως να έκανε αυτό που κάνουν αρκετοί Άγγλοι όταν έρχονται σε επαφή με μη φυσικούς ομιλητές: να το προσάρμοσε δηλ. στα δικά σας δεδομένα για να γίνει πιο κατανοητό.
> 
> Εδώμάλλον έχουμε μικρή παρανόηση. Είπα ότι η δασκάλ αμου (όλες δηλαδή) το έλεγαν ακριβώς όπως το λένε στην RP. Και είναι ολύ φυσικό γιατι δεν διδάσκουν στους ξένους διαλέκτους και παραλλαγές, μία γλώσσα διδάσκουν κι όπως διαπίστωσα όταν μετακόμισα στην Αγγλία, τη γλώσσα των ανώτερων κοινωνικών στρωμάτων. Όχι μόνο στην προφορά αλλά και στο λεξιλόγιο- μεταφραστής υποθέτω είσαι, θα ξέρεις πώς το λεξιλόγιο κι η προφορά είναι ενδειξη κοινωνικής τάξης.
> 
> ...


\\

What is yours?


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2009)

Και τελικά στα ελληνικά είναι λάθος το Νοτιγχαμσάιρ κι ο ποδοσφαιριστής στα ελληνικά λέγεται Ντερμπισάιρ (όπως το βλέπουμε το λέμε), Νταρμπυσάιρ (σχεδόν όπως το λένε οι ντόπιοι)) ή κάπως αλλίως κι αν ναί πώς; Νταμπισά; Νταμπισί; Λέμε το ρω ή δεν το λέμε; Ντουμπιντουμπιντουνταπνταπνταπντιπνταμπ;
Ρωτάω γιατί αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο από την αρχη της συζήτησης. 





Ambrose said:


> Μα δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει να το αποδείξω. Ξέρω τι λέω και είμαι καλυμμένος. Άλλωστε, θα μπορούσα κάλλιστα να αντιστρέψω το επιχείρημα και να πω ότι εσείς δεν έχετε αποδείξει ότι δεν ισχύει (τελεία και παύλα).
> 
> Την προφορά ανθρώπων born and bred British, δεν θα την χαρακτήριζα λάθος. Αν εμένα ερχόταν ένας άσχετος και μου έλεγε ότι η ελληνική προφορά μου είναι λάθος, μετά το σοκ, θα γέλαγα. Εκτός κι αν ο σκοπός αυτής της συζήτησης είναι να γράψουμε τη νέα αγγλική γραμματική. Για μένα, δεν είναι.
> 
> Και ειλικρινά θα ήθελα να μην χρειάζεται κάθε φορά να ξεθάβω συνδέσμους. Έχω ήδη δώσει δύο. Και άλλος ένας από το BBC  και για μένα έχει κλείσει το ζήτημα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2009)

Σας παρακαλώ, μη συνεχίσετε αυτή τη συζήτηση. Είναι δύσκολο να είναι παραγωγική αποδώ και πέρα. Έχουμε να βρούμε και το Carrash... :)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 24, 2009)

SBE said:


> What is yours?



Αν μετά από 5-6 αναλυτικές απαντήσεις (στις οποίες εσύ δεν απαντάς, αλλά αραδιάζεις το βιογραφικό σου (συγχαρητήρια ακούγεται ενδιαφέρον)) δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι λέω, τότε προφανώς δεν έχεις καταλάβει αφενός μεν σε τι συνίσταται η παρέμβασή σου, αφετέρου δε ποιο ήταν το νόημα και ο σκοπός του αρχικού και των επόμενων μηνυμάτων σου. Όχι;

Όπως και να έχει το στάδιο της δασκάλας των Αγγλικών και του λεξικού, το έχω ξεπεράσει προ πολλού για να καθίσω να επιχειρηματολογήσω σε αυτό το επίπεδο. Όσον αφορά τον Ουέλς τον έχεις πετάξει μέσα στην κουβέντα, αλλά προς τι; Για να υποστηρίξεις τι ακριβώς; Ότι φυσικοί ομιλητές της Αγγλικής δεν το λένε shy-er; Μα γι' αυτό δεν τίθεται ζήτημα. Φυσικά και το λένε. Αποδεδειγμένα. Από εκεί και πέρα, ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι τύποι που είναι ευρύτερα διαδεδομένοι και αποδεκτοί, αυτό το ξέρει όλος ο κόσμος και το είπαμε από την αρχή. Δεν χρειάζεται συζήτηση. Οπότε, η ερώτησή μου παραμένει. What's your point?


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Σιγά-σιγά, ένας-ένας. Ορμήξατε να μου απαντήσετε όλοι μαζί...


Και μετά την τροπή που έχει πάρει αυτό το νήμα, δε νομίζω να έχετε παράπονο, αγαπητέ


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Και μετά την τροπή που έχει πάρει αυτό το νήμα, δε νομίζω να έχετε παράπονο, αγαπητέ


Τώρα καταλαβαίνω εκείνο που μου 'λεγε η φουκαριάρα η μάνα μου: «Πρόσεχε τι εύχεσαι, παιδί μου...»


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 24, 2009)

Δίκιο έχεις Palavra, κι εσύ Zazula, αλλά από την άλλη, εγώ τις απαντήσεις μου τις έλαβα στην πρώτη σελίδα κιόλας... :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2009)

Βλέπω μπροστά μου το «Μπέρκλεϊ στο Γκλουσεστερσάιρ». Αν το κάνω «Γκλόστερσερ», τότε θα πρέπει να γράψω και «Μπέρκλι», σωστά; Ωστόσο ο κανόνας λέει ότι «επιτρέπεται η διατήρηση παρεφθαρμένων ή και λανθασμένων προφορών ξενικών τοπωνυμίων οι οποίες έχουν πλέον παγιωθεί». Επομένως να το αφήσω όπως είναι;


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2009)

Κινδυνεύοντας να κάνω εχθρούς (επίτηδες αγγλισμός), δεν πρόκειται να προτείνω λύσεις, αλλά να πω ότι το αγγλικό τοπωνύμιο (και επίθετο) προφέρεται Μπάρκλεϊ, όπως η τράπεζα- που γράφεται πιο φωνητικά. Δηλαδή έχουμε μια ακόμα περίπτωση διαφοράς στην προφορά μεταξύ Αμερικής και Αγγλίας. Αλλά επειδή πιο γνωστό είναι στην Ελλάδα το Μπέρκλεϊ με το πανεπιστήμιό του, νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει δίλημμα. 
Τώρα, το Γκλόυσεστερ προφέρεται γκλόστερ πάντα, αλλά έχει ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα και τη βρίσκω στο γκουγκλ συνεχώς τη λένε Γκλουσεστερ (κατά το Νόργουιτς, που έχει επίσης ομάδα). Από την άλλη βρίσκω και το Γκλόστερ της Μασσαχουσέτης, πολλές αναφορές στον Βασιλιά Ληρ και τον δούκα του Γκλόστερ και πολλές ειδήσεις για το Γκλόστερ γενικότερα, άρα υποθέτω ότι οι ποδοσφαιρόφιλοι αποτελούν εξαίρεση κι ότι άμα κοιτάξουμε χάρτη της Αγγλίας η πόλη θα γράφεται Γκλόστερ, και συνεπώς η κομητεία Γκλοστερσάιρ; Δεν ξέρω, γιατί τον Άτλαντα τον έδωσα κάπου για να κάνουν μια μετάφραση και ακόμα δεν τον έχουν επιστρέψει.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2009)

Επίσης έχω στην ίδια περιοχή και το Cirencester. Με τη λογική που προανέφερα, πώς να το πω;


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2009)

Αυτό δεν ξέρουν κι οι άγγλοι πώς το λένε. Το λένε Σαϊρενσέστερ αλλά λέει το λεξικό ότι δεν έχει εξαλειφτεί η προφορά Σίσιτερ (από πού κι ως πού σίσιτερ; Δεν ξέρω). Πάντως το μηχανάκι που ανακοινώνει τις στάσεις στο λεωφορείο μου λέει Σαϊρενσέστερ Στρητ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2009)

Μερικές φορές σ' αυτά δεν μπορούμε να πούμε παρά «ο Θεός να σε φωτίσει». Διότι δεν είναι πάντα (στατιστικός) βοηθός το διαδίκτυο. Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πώς έχουν περάσει αυτά σε διάφορες εγκυκλοπαίδειες, γεωγραφίες, λογοτεχνικές μεταφράσεις κ.τ.ό., ώστε να διατηρήσεις μια δυναμική, έστω κι αν είναι λαθεμένη.

Για παράδειγμα, ο Πάπυρος έχει _Γλόστερ(σερ)_, αλλά _Μπέρκλυ_ (και στον George, που επίσης είναι Μπάρκλι), χωρίς καν επισήμανση της σωστής προφοράς που κάνει σε άλλες περιπτώσεις. Το ίδιο και με το «Σιρενσέστερ»: το γράφει μάλιστα _Σίρενσεστερ_, που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι δεν ξέρουν ότι η σωστή προφορά είναι Σάιρενσεστερ.

Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τις διορθώσεις (έχω με τους τόνους στις βουνοκορφές). Θα έλεγα:
Γκλόστερ(σερ)
Μπάρκλι
Σαϊρενσέστερ

αλλά δεν θα σου θυμώσω αν δω:
Μπέρκλεϊ
Σιρενσέστερ

Καταλαβαίνεις ότι το _Γκλουσεστερσάιρ_ ή _Γκλάου-_ ή οτιδήποτε άλλο με εκνευρίζει αφόρητα. Κυκλοφορεί με τη σωστή προφορά από πολύ παλιά.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2009)

Αφού διασφάλισα ότι δεν θα εκνευριστείς αν τυχόν πέσει στα χέρια σου το εν λόγω κείμενο (:)), μια γρήγορη επιβεβαίωση: Cockermouth, Cumberland = Κόκερμουθ, Κάμπερλαντ; Θενξ!


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2009)

Έχω πρόβλημα με το «μουθ». Η προφορά είναι Κόκερμαθ /əθ/ ή Κόκερμαουθ. Ο Πάπυρος έχει το δεύτερο. Στον Monmouth ωστόσο έχει Μόνμαθ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2009)

Τη μεταγραφή _Κοκερμαουθ_ θα την τόνιζες στο ό (μάλλον στο ά, έτσι);


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2009)

Όπως έχουμε γράψει και για άλλα προπροπαροξύτονα, η επιλογή είναι δική σου, ανάλογα με το style sheet που ακολουθείς ή εφαρμόζεις. Τρεις είναι οι επιλογές:

Κόκερμαουθ
Κοκερμάουθ
Κόκερμάουθ


----------

